# Dress form cover?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Found an adjustible dress form on CL for $35- It is an older model, and could use a cover, though not in bad shape at all. Has anyone made a cover for one?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A cover for storage? My grandma just used large plastic bags like the dry cleaners use.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Not for storage- it is adjustable, and so there are gaps. Looked at some stretch lace ones on ebay.... wondering if it is necessary.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine is dressed in a stretchy piece of ladies underwear. Not sure what it's called. Stretchy panty with little legs. It is so big you can pull it and the top of the panty covers the breast area but not the shoulders. I take things out to sales and display them on it and with that covering it seems a little more modest/tasteful. A bathing suit with little legs might do the same thing.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Good idea! will check the underwear section for form fitting body wear- gives a whole new meaning to a form fit....


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Would one of those dancer's leotards work?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I would think it needs something over it to pin to. That way when your fitting a piece of clothing you can pin it on the form to get a better fit.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

a dancers uniform sounds great- and Ruby, you're right. Will have to find just the right thing. Modest and tasteful, like PonderosaQ said would be nice....


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Try Goodwill. Otherwise, it may cost you $20.00 or up.


----------

